# [SOLVED]Pakiety blokuja się nawzajem...

## canis_lupus

```
emerge sendmail

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ssl -ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum"

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/procmail-3.22-r7  USE="-mbox (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0  USE="ldap ssl tcpd -ipv6 -mailwrapper -mbox -nis -sasl -sockets"

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/sendmail (is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Mogę coś z tym zrobić? Czy moze jest to bug w portagio i czekac az naprawią?

----------

## SlashBeast

ssmtp zawiera również /usr/bin/sendmail podobnie tak jak i sendmail z tego co wiem, więć albo jedno albo drugie, ale mówie to z pamięci.

----------

## canis_lupus

no własnie, chciałem mergnąć sendmaia...

----------

## SlashBeast

to pozbądz się ssmtp, ssmtp, sendmail, exim czy postfix mają w sobie aplikacje 'sendmail' więć musisz sam wybrać, co chesz używać.

----------

## Robert W.

A może można tak:

```
USE=mailwrapper emerge sendmail
```

?

----------

## canis_lupus

zainstalowałem ssmtp, ale na innym kompie ładnie zainstalował sie sam sendmail. Flagi te same w zasadzie.

----------

## n3rd

jeżeli chcesz sendmaila do wywal ssmtp - on (tak samo sendmail, qmail, postfix...) jest instalowany jako virtual-mta.

Więc emerge -C ssmtp && emerge sendmail

----------

## canis_lupus

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> jeżeli chcesz sendmaila do wywal ssmtp - on (tak samo sendmail, qmail, postfix...) jest instalowany jako virtual-mta.
> 
> Więc emerge -C ssmtp && emerge sendmail

 

Patrz post pierwszy.

----------

## scyld

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *n3rd wrote:*   jeżeli chcesz sendmaila do wywal ssmtp - on (tak samo sendmail, qmail, postfix...) jest instalowany jako virtual-mta.
> 
> Więc emerge -C ssmtp && emerge sendmail 
> 
> Patrz post pierwszy.

 

Typowe...

```
echo mail-mta/ssmtp >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge sendmail
```

----------

## canis_lupus

Typowe? To znaczy? Chciałbym poznać mechanizm tego...

----------

## scyld

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Typowe? To znaczy? Chciałbym poznać mechanizm tego...

 

Tutaj masz opisane.

----------

## n3rd

 *scyld wrote:*   

>  *canis_lupus wrote:*    *n3rd wrote:*   jeżeli chcesz sendmaila do wywal ssmtp - on (tak samo sendmail, qmail, postfix...) jest instalowany jako virtual-mta.
> 
> Więc emerge -C ssmtp && emerge sendmail 
> 
> Patrz post pierwszy. 
> ...

 

Przy okazji polecam sprawdzić do jakiego pakietu należy dowiązanie /usr/sbin/sendmail - własnie dlatego paczki się blokują  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Odnośnie postu pierwszego... TU NIE MA CZEGO NAPRAWIAĆ

d.

=======================================

Dobra na spokojnie   :Wink: 

do virtual-mta przypisane są serwery pocztowe, które dostarczają polecenie /usr/sbin/sendmail - to polcenie jest stosowane przez np. demony systemowe i nie może się nazywać inaczej. Mamy jednak wiele różnych serwerów pocztowych, takich jak ten tradycyjny już sendmail, qmail, postfix,  prosty ssmtp. W gentoo rozwiązano problem polecenia /usr/sbin/sendmail dla różnych serwerów przez tworzenie dowiązania do binarki zainstalowanego serwera (plus czasami odpowiednie konfigi) - możesz to sprawdzić poleceniem equery b /usr/sbin/sendmail (wyskoczy Ci dowiązanie do ssmtp, ponieważ w gentoo jest on domyślnie instalowany jako virtual-mta).

Problem zaczyna się wtedy, kiedy chcesz doinstalować drugi serwer pocztowy. Ebuild będzie chciał dodać dowiązanie do binarki, które już istnieje dla innej binarki - i dlatego ebuildy maja ustawione blokowanie innych mta. Możesz to rozwiązać na trzy sposoby:

1) Zdecydować się na jeden konkretny mta a pozostałych nie instalować (lub odinstalować)

2) Skopiować ebuildy interesujących Cię mta do portów na /usr/local, ręcznie usunąć z ebuildów blokady oraz tworzenie dowiązań /usr/sbin/sendmail i zostawić takie dowiązanie tylko dla jednego konkretnego mta (ale wtedy wszystkie demony bedą domyślnie stosować właśnie ten mta).

3) Jak w punkcie drugim tylko zamiast dowiązań możesz dodać alias do /etc/profile - np: alias /usr/sbin/sendmail="/var/qmail/bin/sendmail"

I to by było tyle

pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## canis_lupus

Dziękuje bardzo za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. To lubię. Można się czegoś nauczyć.

----------

